# شرح برنامج الايليت للحريق على اليوتيوب



## wael nesim (4 أغسطس 2014)

سلام لكل اعضاء الملتقى, ده رابط شرح برنامج الايليت للحريق على اليوتيوب, متنسوش تعملوا اشتراك عشان كل المحاضرات توصلكوا بعد كدة.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCMq8AWl--E


----------



## wael nesim (4 أغسطس 2014)

نرجو من حضراتكم عمل تعليقات على الفيديوهات هنا فى صفحة الملتقى عشان أعرف أطور ازاى.


----------



## file123 (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


​​


----------



## agordat1977 (5 أغسطس 2014)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2014)

تابعونى على القناة عشان انشاء الله هيتم شرح برامج كتير مهمة لينا.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن اليك


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله في اخي الكريم


----------



## wael nesim (17 أغسطس 2014)

اعادة المحاضرة الاولى بسبب ما كان فيها من مشاكل فى التسجيل الاول.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NjhLoLzyzo&feature=youtu.be

شاهد ولا تنسى عمل اشتراك "subscribe".


----------



## wael nesim (19 أغسطس 2014)

المحاضرة الثانية لشرح برنامج ايليت للحريق على اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKyX3QOEbsg


متنساش تعمل اشتراك "subscribe" لتصلك كل المحاضرات أولا بأول.

متنساش تدخل على صفحتى على الفيس بوك "ملتقى مهندسى الميكانيكا" لتجد الملفات المساعدة للفيديو.


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (24 أغسطس 2014)

جميل جدا مهندس وائل استمر


----------



## wael nesim (28 أغسطس 2014)

شاكر تشجيعك مهندس احمد.


----------

